

“Big Government” isn't the problem – we should be talking about complexity - Argentum01
http://westleyargentum.github.io/blog/2014/12/15/complex-government/

======
collyw
It amazes me as a software engineer, that we build our economic system in such
a tightly coupled and complex manner that as soon as anything bad happens
anywhere in the world, it seems to affect everyone (just look at the oil price
fall - you would think that is good for everyone - oil getting cheaper, but
apparently not). It seems exactly the opposite of what we aim to achieve with
good software, yet the people building it this way seem to encourage it.

------
peteypao
I loved this post. It truly is sad that entrenched powers are using complexity
to keep the status quo.

I've always thought that governance and legislation had a lot of parallels
with code. It truly is not the size of the codebase that is the problem, it's
the complexity underlying it. We can understand a program if everything is
laid out common-sensically.

Maybe it wouldn't be a stretch to say that it goes the same for government.

------
MrZongle2
Big Government is a _symptom_ of the problem: No Accountability.

Introduce accountability, and you'll see government shrink to a more
reasonable and efficient size. You'll also see less complexity: when
government employees and civil servants are held accountable for their
actions, they will be a) more interested in clear job/task descriptions and b)
less inclined to engage in the kind of self-serving obfuscation that takes
place now.

Now whether or not this can be _accomplished_ is another question entirely...

